# Tiny black bugs



## Loren (Aug 2, 2004)

My hives have little black bugs that look like miniature lice or tiny fruit flies. They are very, very small. They're mostly grouped on the inside of the inner cover but I've also seen them crawling outside on hive walls and the hive stand. They seem to really congregate around bodies of dead bees, and they are increasing noticibly in population. The bees are apparently ignoring them and I've never seen them near to or interacting with a live bee, which makes me think they're not bee lice. 
What are they? Are they a problem or some kind of normal symbiotic thing? If they're a problem, what is the usual solution?
Thank you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Where are you located geographically? Depending on where you are they might be any number of different things. SHB (Small Hive Beetle) is one possibility.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I just found 4 small hive beetles on the inside cover this past weekend.I hate to use any type of pest-a-side but I'd rather kill the beetles than the bees.If I see an increase in numbers in the next few days we I feed them I will use some guard-star on the ground around the hives.
Hope the bees take care of em though.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Small Hive Beetle larvaes leave the hive to burrow into the ground to continue its life cycle. Guard-Star recommends treating a certain size area of ground under the entrance which is where the larvae is assumed to leave the hive. 

The State Apiarist in Alabama cautioned that if you are using opened Screened Bottom Boards, you'll need to treat the whole area under the hive out to the recommended distance as the larvae can exit anywhere through the SBB.

Good luck,
Waya


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Well no screened bottom boards yet ,but still would like to treat the entire area.
Maybe with a little prayer and luck one treatment will get them all.
Thanks.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Is it damp up top? If you watch closely, can you see them jump if disturbed?

If so it could be springtails. I've never heard of them in the top of a beehive, but if it is, they aren't predetary, but congregate anywhere there is damp mold. They live in the dirt mostly but I've found them on my aquarium rim, potted plants, etc.

The bees tolerate a lot of stuff on top of the inner cover, including ant colonies.

Just a thought....


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Are the black or grey, the size of a pin head or slightly larger? All the SHB that I have seen here are very small (pin head size) and very black. We also have a scrab type beetle (that is it clean up dead stuff around the hive) that is slightly larger and has a dark grey color.
panther passing in the night...


----------

